
Pingly - HypeLaunches
https://pingly.com/
======
HypeLaunches
Pingly is a beautiful communication hub you and your team will love.

Use one app and stay focused with all of your company's messaging in one place

Pingly is also a full-featured email provider that hosts email for you on your
domain. Get email for your business or side-project in minutes - for free.

